# 07 ford headlight strobe



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

I have a 07 ford that needs hide a way stobes in the lights. Where do you guys drill them in at? I want to make sure there is enough room behind the headlight and the frame so the plug will fit. Also, I want to make sure that it sticks out enough into the light as well. Any input would be great.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I have never put them in a ford, but be careful about sealing the hole, you can fail inspection for condensation in the light and a dealer will laugh you off the lot if you ask them to warranty the light after you drilled a hole in it.


----------



## Jakkle5 (Dec 26, 2006)

take the light out. Theres one very noticeable flat spot on the back. Drill there.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Why do you want to put them in there anyways??? Your alt has enough strain on it as it is.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

DJC;356506 said:


> Why do you want to put them in there anyways??? Your alt has enough strain on it as it is.


Strobes (60W or 90W) pull the same juice as your hazzard lights. Any flat spot is good.

check out www.strobesnmore.com and also get the switch upgrade and the hole saw. Worth your $$$$

I also suggest getting the AMBER strobes for your headlights. AMBER is good for the rear if you put the strobe in your back-up lense.

You WILL need extened cables. If you talk with Louis he'll set you up with extended cables instead of having to buy a second set.

IMHO if you are plowing more than a couple lots, you NEED an alternator upgrade and DUALL BATTERIES.

I set up a 96 Bronco yesterday with 180 amp alternator (dual power leads), Dual deep cycle marine batteries (1000CCA each). Absolutely simple and clean plow installations also. Truck has a 7'6" Sno-Way poly plow up front and an 8' Snowman pull plow out back. Truck has so much power on board that the lights BARELY dim when the plows are activated. You can actually run both plows at the same time if you have enough fingers.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

never use deep cycle batts to run a truck- they are not designed for the type of use a starting battery gets and will not last. That's going to be a costly setup when they are toast in under 3 years. (more likly under 2 if it's a daily driver too.)

Deep cycles are meant to be drawn down to 60% or more before being recharged- a vehicle application does not do that, even with an isolator.

AND make sure headlight strobes are legal in your area BEFORE installing them.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Deep Cycle Batteries*

We average 3-4 years of use on the deep cycle marine style batteries. Then again. We buy the cheap ones from Autozone. They last longer and work better at $80.00 each than the $149.00 top of the line Automotive batteries. Longest we got out of high performance automotive batteries was 2 years.

None of our dual battery gas powered plow trucks with deep cycle batteries are daily drivers. In fact, they sit in the storage building most of the year with battery maintenance chargers plugged in.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's where I put them on my customers F-Supers.....it utilizes the reflector very well and comes out extremely bright.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BlueLine Ent;357223 said:


> Here's where I put them on my customers F-Supers.....it utilizes the reflector very well and comes out extremely bright.


Perfect picture and install job. You want to place them as close to the factory lamp as poosible, companies spend big bucks designing these lights in trucks so they will shine just right, so use the same when installing strobes...I did.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I run all kinds of lights with no problems. I have a 130 amp alt. stock in my F350, I run a code 3 mini Intensity bar on top, 4 hide a way strobes in the lights, 2 55watt floods in the rear, and a fisher electric pack for the plow. I never had a pproblem with electrical draw. I plow 24-30 straight all night long with the truck lights and the defroster on high the whole time. I plow lots so the plow moves all the time.


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*2004 f350*



lawnboy2121;363749 said:


> I run all kinds of lights with no problems. I have a 130 amp alt. stock in my F350, I run a code 3 mini Intensity bar on top, 4 hide a way strobes in the lights, 2 55watt floods in the rear, and a fisher electric pack for the plow. I never had a pproblem with electrical draw. I plow 24-30 straight all night long with the truck lights and the defroster on high the whole time. I plow lots so the plow moves all the time.


Have a 2004 F350 crew cab ,short box ,srw,white. Will install strobes next year.For now I just have mobile strobes up top. Question:
1.Did you have it installed professionally?2. Did the strobes come with inline controls?
3.Did you (installer)have to install a separate switch at the dashboard? 4.If you DIYed ,do you have any pics of where you routed the lines?Thank you for your contribution...


----------

